# Questions about GN15



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have some questions about Gn15.

First: Should I use HO, On30, OO, or other gauges that run on HO track.

Second: Where can I buy conversion kits for Gn15 making?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Enlighten me what is GN15? Later RJD


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Gn15 is "G" scale 15" narrow guage trains. They are trains nominally in the same scale as you see here at MLS that model 15 inch estate and industrial railroads represented by HO size track. You can get kits for locomotive bodies (and other things) from: Ozark Miniatures in the USA, Schomberg Scale Models in Canada and Pepper7 in the UK. 
John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

As I understand it, it's similar to what we have in Large-scale.
[*] They use one gauge of track 16.5mm (H0 track) to represent 15" gauge prototype track.
[*] While the correct scale would be 1:23.09.
[*] Scale proportions from 1:20.3 to 1:29 have been used (which I believe is where the G comes in, scales normally associated with G-scale/G-gauge, and if I'm not mistaken NMRA at one time adopted G scale as specifically 1:22.5, as they did with F scale as 1:20.3 standard gauge, and Fn3 as 1:20.3 narrow gauge (3 ft.) per cjwalas).
[/list] This gives you equipment large enough for fairly easy modeling, yet with the small gauge track and small prototype equipment being modeled a nice indoor layout may be had.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

To get a basic idea about Gn15 look here http://www.gn15.info/

Most questions are answered at the Gnatterbox, a happy forum devoted mainly to Gn15 matters. 

I simetimes run my Gn15 models in the garden on some temporarly laid track

[url="


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup, great fun can be had in this scale, as Fritz has shown us so well in his picture. Fifteen inch track was used on the large estates here in UK in the early part of the last century, a gauge formalised by Sir Arthur Heywood and Henry Greenly. It is still VERY popular here - in fact, three of the most famous 15 inch tracks in the entire world are all here in England - 

1. In Kent - the Romney, Hythe and Dymchurch Railway - even had machine-gun carrying cars in WW2 for coastal defence! 

2. In Cumbria - The Ravenglass & Eskdale Railway. 

3. In Norfolk - The Bure Valley Railway. 

They are not, as you might think, modelled on truly 'little' narrow gauge prototypes, but are 'models' of full-size locomotives that just happen to be a mite smaller than usual. In the case of the RHD that includes a North American Pacific. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

A very popular 15 inch line can be found in New Zeeland
http://www.drivingcreekrailway.co.nz/CreatingDCR.cfm

Christoph Pank built an Gn15 interpretation of it, which toured the exibition circles in Germany a few times
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdUPB2Rc7ig

Have Fun

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Gn15 is a lot of fun railroading in a small space, and to be correct it's not similar to largescale, it is largescale, using the same scales as other garden railroaders. They merely model much smaller trains. I tried to get some interest here long ago in a Gn15 forum, but there seems to be some prejudice against it here? Anyway, try it, you'll like it! 
Chris


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

One Forum, in this case The Gnatterbox, is enough. If you look at the G-Scene, you meanwhile have more fora than readers. And some folks actually publish their stuff in every forum they an reach.

Gn15 is not really that small, as some people might think. Even if it uses HO gauge, it is a small Large Scale model railroad. 

[url="


----------

